# Gearjunkys update on joining the Army



## gearjunky (Jan 27, 2010)

Well here is the facts,

National Guard, Doing the split option program. Going to basic in June. I have to loose 10 more pounds but ym ASVAB is set for 2 weeks from now. I scored a 58 on the pre test. My knee is better so I am back to wreasling. I eat five small meals a day which is all fruit,veggies, and a can of tuna. I was running but told only to walk 2 miles on saturday and sunday. That with wreasling I should loose it in no time my recruiter told me. I also get to work out with them after the season is over. So I should be set.


(Was doing reserve but the National Guard appelied to me more)

I have questions though.

My MOS. I really only have 3 in mind. Infentry, firefighter,cav scout.  Can I get input from all of you with pros and cons.

Any tips on Basic?

I think this is where I post it. 

Thanks alot guys


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 27, 2010)

You will never make it in the Infentry. You may want to try kook or mekanic


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 27, 2010)

Gearjunky Im not trying to be a smart ass but spelling counts.  

You have to LOSE 10 pounds and then your pants will be LOOSE.
You are back to WRESTLING.
The National Guard APPLIED to you.
PB said you wont make it in the INFANTRY  

That said..good luck to you in your endeavors.


----------



## gearjunky (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry, I was in a rush and I apologize for it. I can not figure out how to edit the thread. Besides the spelling, can I get some tips?  Thanks


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats kind of a big area to cover on advice.

I don't know what you want to do or your intrests.

I would do the Infantry or Firefighter thing, Cav scouts are kind of a bastard child of the Infantry and Armor. The first thing out of a Scouts mouth is normally that they are better then Infantry or some stupid shit like that, the truth is that they are mounted and their job is to find the enemy but not engage the enemy. Persoanlly I think 19D's are a little uptight over not being aloud to kill and break shit.

The Infantry's job is to find the enemy, close with the enemy and then destroy the enemy. Meaning we (Infantry) are not just eyes and ears we are also the tool the Army uses when people need to be killed and shit needs to be broken.

The Firefighter job would open more jobs for civi life, but other then that I would think that you would be pretty bored as a National Guard Firefighter. Not alot of National Guard buildings/equipment catching on fire on weekend drill. I would think they would be used to help with state level issues like fires and floods.

As for the spelling I suck at it but if I was looking to have a new job, I would learn how to fucking spell it first...


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2010)

If you are looking to be a firefighter go into the AF or Navy.

What state do you live in? That can play a role in what MOS' are available to you.


----------



## gearjunky (Jan 27, 2010)

My bud is going into cav scouts, and what you said is true when he heard I wanted to go 11B he started talking about how they are so much better and they are basicly special ops. Any ways I think I will do 11B if my ASVAB score is high enough. I was told a 58 on the EST should be good enough for 11B. So I hope to get it.

I live in Michigan.

Thanks again


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 27, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> G
> The National Guard APPLIED to you.



Appealed.  ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 27, 2010)

Gypsy said:


> Appealed.  ;)


 Oy vey!:doh:
Sorry but I've never been hooked on phonics..thanks for that translation Gypsy!


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 27, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Oy vey!:doh:
> Sorry but I've never been hooked on phonics..thanks for that transation Gypsy!


 
You mean translation?

LMAO!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah that too!  It was a test for you..nice catch!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 27, 2010)

gearjunky said:


> My bud is going into cav scouts, and what you said is true when he heard I wanted to go 11B he started talking about how they are so much better and they are *basicly special ops*. Any ways I think I will do 11B if my ASVAB score is high enough. I was told a 58 on the EST should be good enough for 11B. So I hope to get it.
> 
> I live in Michigan.
> 
> Thanks again


 
Cav scouts are assigned to  mech unit's, they are  mounted and "drive" in areas to see if there is enemy activity, then if they are fired on they drive away and report it. Then depending on the type of contact the unit command will send Air, Armor or Infantry to kill that enemy. Thats the basic concept anyway... Nothing special there!

As for you ASVAB score, unless things have changed, as long as you can do simple math, read, write and spell your name correct, you can be Infantry. :doh: I did not know there was a score requirement, more like if you have a heart beat you are in kind of thing... lol j/k! I will say I have met some really smart people in the Infantry and I have met some really dumb ones... I think you will do fine as a 11B. ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 27, 2010)

Go Infantry.


----------

